
Facebook could theoretically owe the FTC $7.1 trillion for recent data scandals - Sonnol53
https://thenextweb.com/facebook/2018/04/10/facebook-theoretically-owe-ftc-7-1-trillion-recent-data-scandals/
======
bobbert28
They should sell it to Hooli. That’ll get Gavin Belson’s goat.

